# Real Working Invisibility Shield



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 3, 2019)

This is a patented technology using Fresnel technology.  It is a real working "invisibility shield".  It is not perfect, but that does not mean it is worthless, does it?:

"Meet the Canadian who created a real-life invisibility shield",

published by "CTV News", Oct 28, 2019, [length 3:21]
"



"


----------



## NGH (Nov 3, 2019)

I saw this.  Pretty cool scarily effective and relatively simple by the look of it


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Nov 4, 2019)

Very cool.

Must a have a wide of applications - ATM security, snipers, shower curtain, Headless Horseman Halloween costume.


----------



## weepete (Nov 4, 2019)

Wow, that's cool!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 4, 2019)

I want one..................


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 4, 2019)

I can think of a lot of wild life/bird watching hides using this. It’s almost a pack in your back pack hide.


----------

